# Fluval Plant 3.0 LED



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

fish+plants said:


> Hi, I have two of these on two different tanks, love how much I can control the lighting. However, I really want to raise them up over the glass for easier maintenance. I have no way to hang from the ceiling, so cannot use the hanging kits. They are just sitting on top of the glass on a rimless tank right now.
> 
> Has anyone else found a solution?
> 
> Thank you!!!


Yup. I made my own risers for it. Love this light, but love it even more after this modification. Here’s what I did:

https://www.plantedtank.net/#/topics/1297683


----------



## fish+plants (Aug 16, 2019)

Hi, thanks for the feedback; I clicked on the link but do not find the topic. I am not sure how to search the number. Curious to see what you did, of course, but likely out of my skill set!!


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

@fatguy, that link isn't taking us to the thread. I'd look through post history but you have over 1K posts.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

Blue Ridge Reef said:


> @fatguy, that link isn't taking us to the thread. I'd look through post history but you have over 1K posts.


Weird let me try it again. (Or you can look through 1k of my posts)

Click here:

DIY Led Risers

Best,

Fat Guy


----------



## fish+plants (Aug 16, 2019)

Yea, that link worked, thank you!!! But, as I said, I am somewhat challenged when it comes to some of this stuff. Would you be so good as to share the dimensions of the plexiglass? How did you create an opening for it to fit over the rim of the tank? Are you happy with the 5" above tank with the Fluval 3.0? I do like the light as well, but your comment on the spread was helpful.

Thank you, thank you!!!

Fluval just sent me a link to some 3D printed ones, but they are kind of ugly! Yours look great, you should 'market' them!!

Bump: Fluval just sent me a link to some 3D printed ones, but they are kind of ugly! Yours look great, you should 'market' them!!


----------



## DaveKS (Apr 2, 2019)

This user has some nice riser bracket over the tank.

https://www.plantedtank.net/forums/8-general-planted-tank-discussion/1304225-how-do-you-all-do.html

There many DIY things you can hang light from. This one gets you a shelf above tank for fishfood and stuff.










If you could post a a pic of your tank and setup someone around here can probably come up with a solution.


----------



## Deedledee (Sep 13, 2016)

I have had the Fluval 3.0 for 5 weeks now. I was lucky because the Fluval 34 gallon aquarium came with 5 inch risers built into the tank design. I tried putting the strip directly above the surface, but the light distribution was bad. Since putting it on the risers again I have found that there is far better coverage, and no areas without adequate light ! Hope you find a solution soon 😊


----------



## fish+plants (Aug 16, 2019)

Thanks for all the input; I don't have a wall high enough behind tank to do anything there. I ordered the mounting clips, finally found them in the US, for the Fluval 3.0 and the Current tank mount bracket. We shall see when they arrive if it works. I have also looked at grow light stands and may try one of those.


----------



## Wonger77 (Jun 11, 2018)

Have you tried mounting it yet? How did it go? I am looking into mounting one also and was hoping the Current USA mount worked for you. Where did you get the mounting clips from? Thanks


----------



## Ddrizzle (Jan 30, 2019)

I have the current led mounts but the problem with them is that they are ugly and really long. They also arent perfectly even. One's angle is larger than the other's at the elbow which makes for a crooked light.

Also, one of these in the middle will NOT hold an led light perfectly straight. It ties one way or the other.


----------



## Wonger77 (Jun 11, 2018)

Ddrizzle said:


> I have the current led mounts but the problem with them is that they are ugly and really long. They also arent perfectly even. One's angle is larger than the other's at the elbow which makes for a crooked light.
> 
> Also, one of these in the middle will NOT hold an led light perfectly straight. It ties one way or the other.


That's unfortunate. I am in the planning stage of Innovative Marine 30L build and was trying to figure out how to mount a Fluval Plant 3.0 to the rear as well. I can't hang mine and because of the IM 30L length (35.43") and the Fluval 3.0 Plant being 36", I am worried about the overhang might be a problem with it just sitting on the sides of the tank. Another alternative would be to purchase 2x Fluval Plant 3.0 Nano Lights which I can mount on the back, but am not sure it would have the equivalent light benefit as a full 36" strip of lights. Any further input would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

I use a pair of Nanos on a 20 gallon, and a 16 gallon, both at 50% or less, max.


----------



## fish+plants (Aug 16, 2019)

Hi, you are right, the Current LED mount is ugly plus does not work. The Fluval fixture was too heavy I think and it tipped at an awful angle. I searched forever to find the clips for the Fluval, finally found at Marine and Reef.com. They have both regular clips and a suspension kit, both of which fit the Fluval 3.0. They were super quick with shipping as well. The iGrowtek 2 feet LED Grow Light Stand Rack at Amazon did work and does not look too bad. They have different lengths as well. It has adjustable hanging system with small clips so I put a small ring through the back of the Fluval mounting clip and hooked to that. I did find another system which mounts on the back of a cabinet, Marine and Reef as well, but I have no cabinet to mount to. It may help for you Wonger77. I sure wish Fluval would come up with a system, maybe we could all lobby them!!


----------



## Ddrizzle (Jan 30, 2019)

I'm still looking for a good looking mounting kit for the fluval 3.0. Something similar to the twinstar mounts that sit on the sides of the tank.

Haven't found one yet. Seems like a big oversight on fluval's part and is the only reason I didn't buy the light.


----------



## Wonger77 (Jun 11, 2018)

fish+plants said:


> Hi, you are right, the Current LED mount is ugly plus does not work. The Fluval fixture was too heavy I think and it tipped at an awful angle. I searched forever to find the clips for the Fluval, finally found at Marine and Reef.com. They have both regular clips and a suspension kit, both of which fit the Fluval 3.0. They were super quick with shipping as well. The iGrowtek 2 feet LED Grow Light Stand Rack at Amazon did work and does not look too bad. They have different lengths as well. It has adjustable hanging system with small clips so I put a small ring through the back of the Fluval mounting clip and hooked to that. I did find another system which mounts on the back of a cabinet, Marine and Reef as well, but I have no cabinet to mount to. It may help for you Wonger77. I sure wish Fluval would come up with a system, maybe we could all lobby them!!


Thanks for the info. I am probably going to get the light and just set it on the tank until a good mounting solution can be found. I'll probably get the light and clips from that site as well since they are having a sale right now.


----------



## fish+plants (Aug 16, 2019)

Update: I did order the Fluval LED suspension kit a few months ago (cannot find it in stock now) and just received 2 of the UNS hanging bars and set it up! It looks good and works, except now my Fluval Plant 3 will not connect to the app


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

I can't see why a suspension kit would impact the bluetooth in any way. Unplug each light for a minute, turn them back on and set them to green, and restart the app. Surely it's just a hiccup.


----------



## fish+plants (Aug 16, 2019)

Thank you, I tried that as well as uninstalling the light and still did not work. The light does come on, but only white color, and did cycle off! I will try again, fresh with a cup of coffee this am. I contacted Fluval, we shall see. 

I also wanted to let others know that there is a way to suspend this light over the tank, I finally found it!

Yeah, the old when in doubt, unplug and reboot computer; tried again and did not work


----------



## goodboy123 (Jul 20, 2020)

Less PAR doesn't mean it has less photosynthetically usable radiation(PUR). The new led technology is getting better every year by leveraging more PUR vs PAR,this saves energy and the emitters last longer. Light and Redox are my personal specialty you could say and because I maintain a few mixed reef tanks for clients I really had to step up my game in understanding led technology and how to use it properly. I would use this light if I could see the spectral output, to me that's just as important as using PAR to determine whether this light would do the job.


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

Did you download the old app by any chance? You want FluvalSmart 1.1.5.

Cheers


----------



## platipus (Jul 19, 2020)

fish+plants said:


> Update: I did order the Fluval LED suspension kit a few months ago (cannot find it in stock now) and just received 2 of the UNS hanging bars and set it up! It looks good and works, except now my Fluval Plant 3 will not connect to the app





I know this is pretty basic, but you are set to the "green" light color on the power button on the light, yes?


----------



## fishnovice33 (Feb 3, 2012)

Also looking for some sort of way to raise my 3.0. I have a acrylic with a top, no cabinet, and can’t hang it. I need ‘riser feet’ that just sit on top on the acrylic...any ideas?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

fishnovice33 said:


> Also looking for some sort of way to raise my 3.0. I have a acrylic with a top, no cabinet, and can’t hang it. I need ‘riser feet’ that just sit on top on the acrylic...any ideas?



most probably diy some sort of riser bracket.









People have also built risers out of Legos..


No reason you couldn't modify things like this either..
https://www.chewy.com/current-usa-o...zS63xUZzUgvUmoh8JzXkf28F3XFmFFWhoCntoQAvD_BwE

A lot depends on your rim and if you have any speace on the back or edges.


----------



## platipus (Jul 19, 2020)

fishnovice33 said:


> Also looking for some sort of way to raise my 3.0. I have a acrylic with a top, no cabinet, and can’t hang it. I need ‘riser feet’ that just sit on top on the acrylic...any ideas?



I am using two UNS Light Hanging Bars and for right now just setting the light on the horizontal arms. The way the power cord feeds in, it is actually locked into place pretty well.











If I can track down the suspension clips that Fluval evidently felt only people in every other country but America would ever want to use, then I may raise it up and hang it by wire.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

platipus said:


> I am using two UNS Light Hanging Bars and for right now just setting the light on the horizontal arms. The way the power cord feeds in, it is actually locked into place pretty well.
> 
> 
> View attachment 901533
> ...


 https://www.marineandreef.com/Fluva...QNfCp8WMS_JV0xESjvHAdPmn59UqBWpRoCoScQAvD_BwE
https://www.petswarehouse.com/fl-reef-plant-3-0-led-suspension-kit/
As to the suspension kit, number is correct but looks different than this vid.


----------



## platipus (Jul 19, 2020)

jeffkrol said:


> https://www.marineandreef.com/Fluva...QNfCp8WMS_JV0xESjvHAdPmn59UqBWpRoCoScQAvD_BwE
> https://www.petswarehouse.com/fl-reef-plant-3-0-led-suspension-kit/
> As to the suspension kit, number is correct but looks different than this vid.
> https://youtu.be/8yRHQZjUukE



In stock!! That is a great find, thanks!!


----------



## fish+plants (Aug 16, 2019)

platipus said:


> I know this is pretty basic, but you are set to the "green" light color on the power button on the light, yes?


Yes! But I finally figured it out, by accident!!! In rearranging stuff I had put two of the lights on the same plug strip with the power box close to each other. I got my hanging bars for my other tank and split the two lights up into different plug strips and more separated. VOILA, they both now work!!! Some kind of interference??

Thanks everyone for so much helpful input!!

BTW, I am using the UNS hanging bars with the Fluval Plant Hanging Kit and it works great! I was only able to get one of the kits, all out of stock in the US, so I ordered just the Fluval clips and the AquaMaxx NemoLight Hanging Kit, rigged the two to work together. Not quite as pretty as the Fluval Hanging Kit, but ok as I don't know how long it will be for that kit to make it back to the US!


----------



## fishnovice33 (Feb 3, 2012)

jeffkrol said:


> fishnovice33 said:
> 
> 
> > Also looking for some sort of way to raise my 3.0. I have a acrylic with a top, no cabinet, and can’t hang it. I need ‘riser feet’ that just sit on top on the acrylic...any ideas?
> ...


Couldn’t do the first one...as for the link...

I have having the tank custom built so I can make space on the back edges.

My main concern with those are how big the lip is. Mine will be 1/2 inch acrylic. Reason the review looks like it may not be big enough. Otherwise those are perfect is any has these and can tell me if this will grasp over 1/2inch that’d be appreciated. I know these are for Current USA lights...I assume the Fluval 3.0 48 inch has similar dimensions (assuming the claws can grasp and hold the light).


----------



## fishnovice33 (Feb 3, 2012)

fishnovice33 said:


> jeffkrol said:
> 
> 
> > fishnovice33 said:
> ...


Never mind looks like it can fit up to 1 inch excellent. Not I just need to know if it will hold the Fluval 3.0 instead of a current USA light. Are those clamps adjustable?


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

Make them with acrylic and acrylic glue. Measure, cut and glue. It’s incredibly easy and looks a lot better IMHO than thick metal bars hanging over the back (no shade to those that have gone that direction to raise the light). To each their own. If I would change the design I made I would go a tad slimmer and also add a groove on the tall section if I wanted to flip them and have them rise even higher if I needed more height...but I don’t. Good luck. It’s an awesome light.


----------



## platipus (Jul 19, 2020)

jeffkrol said:


> https://www.marineandreef.com/Fluva...QNfCp8WMS_JV0xESjvHAdPmn59UqBWpRoCoScQAvD_BwE
> https://www.petswarehouse.com/fl-reef-plant-3-0-led-suspension-kit/
> As to the suspension kit, number is correct but looks different than this vid.
> https://youtu.be/8yRHQZjUukE





Well crud. I just got an order cancel notice from Pets Warehouse for the suspension kit. Will try Marine and Reef option next.


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

I had my coworker 3D print some risers.


----------



## CommonCurt (May 21, 2020)

Keeping an eye on this thread. Would really like to find some kind of pre-made, and purchasable riser option.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

CommonCurt said:


> Keeping an eye on this thread. Would really like to find some kind of pre-made, and purchasable riser option.


https://www.saltwateraquarium.com/b...iSkP_7B9RRy-1wGDPstiGp5Oha-rif6hoCEq0QAvD_BwE








Supposedly 12 and 20cm versions
https://oceanboxdesigns.com/product/lightmaxx-stands-current-orbit-marine-led/


----------



## CommonCurt (May 21, 2020)

jeffkrol said:


> https://www.saltwateraquarium.com/b...iSkP_7B9RRy-1wGDPstiGp5Oha-rif6hoCEq0QAvD_BwE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look good.
That picture looks like they are on a rimmed tank.

I would need something that would fit on a rimmed 20 long with a glass lid.


----------



## CommonCurt (May 21, 2020)

DuarteNBFerreira said:


> View attachment 1025753
> View attachment 1025754
> View attachment 1025755
> View attachment 1025756
> ...


If I could find something like this for a rimmed tank it would be perfect.


----------

